
The 5K, not the Marathon, is the idea race - znpy
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-5k-not-the-marathon-is-the-ideal-race/
======
cafard
The headline should say "ideal". I say that the race you want to run and can
train for is the ideal race.

